# Is my sb-700 defective?



## PaulWog (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't for the life of me get the zoom button to work. When I press it, it doesn't do anything. I've watched guides, and they press it and it changes the focal length. I can't change the number beside the word "zoom" at the bottom left (which I believe is the focal length). I'm thinking the zoom button might be broken out of the box... ?? :-/


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

What mode is the flash in (Manual/TTL/??)?


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> What mode is the flash in (Manual/TTL/??)?



I've tried TTL and Manual, pressing the "zoom" button doesn't do anything. I've tried tapping it, holding it, holding it while spinning the dial. Nothing gets the zoom to change the focal length.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

With the flash mounted on your camera, in TTL mode and camera in P, does changing the focal length on the lens cause the flash to react?


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> With the flash mounted on your camera, in TTL mode and camera in P, does changing the focal length on the lens cause the flash to react?



I think I figured out the issue. The diffusor cap was on the flash. Once I took it off, the zoom function works. >_<; I guess I was being a dummy: Sort of figured.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

Yep... that'll do it!


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 25, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Yep... that'll do it!



 Well thanks for sticking with me on this one. I appreciate the fast response!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2013)

PaulWog said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... that'll do it!
> ...


Glad to be of no help at all!


----------

